# Matching Ceiling Texture



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Its hard for me to see the texture pattern in the pix. If you could post some close ups it would help. From what i can see, spray can texture probably wont match that pattern. Practice with premixed joint compound on a scrap piece of drywall till you get close. I'm not sure I understand what you were saying about sheetrocking over it. If you intend to do that, you might consider using at least 3/8" thick. 1/4" will follow every wave in the ceiling. I believe the thicker you use, the more it will bridge gaps and imperfections. Good Luck.


----------



## WorkOnIt (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks send_it_all...
Concerning the sheetrock, I was just saying that when I take down all the beams, I would rather try to match the texture, then resheetorck the entire ceiling. 

I have enclosed some closeups, I hope they help. As far as practicing, what tool\object would I used to create that textured look. Hairbrush?, Wirebrush?, V-shaped trowl? 

Thanks again...

WorkOnIt


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

It's still tough to see, but it looks like a combination of a taping knife or trowel, and stippling with a broom of some sort. We dont get that here on the west coast, but I have heard of it. If you intend to try to match it, use premixed joint compound. trowel it onto a scrap of drywall or plywood, and play with different combinations until you get close. Hope this helped.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

WorkOnIt said:


> ...I am ripping down some beams, and in the area where these decorative beams are, there is no texturing. So, I basically want to match the texturing of the ceilings in the area where the beams once stood...


IMO that is really not a good option
I'm really, really, good at texture matching repair areas
But I wouldn't even offer that to a customer on a project like this
-even if they insisted "it'll be OK-I know it won't look perfect"
There's no way it won't look bad/obvious
It's beyond a simple patch/repair, it's huge lines

If you are rocking the walls I'd suggest the best course of action is to rock the ceilings

I know it's not what you wanted to hear, sorry


----------



## WorkOnIt (Feb 4, 2007)

*I guess, a change of plans...*

Hey Slickshift;
Thanks for your response. Deep down I kinda knew that was the deal, but wanted to throw out the idea of matching instead of redoing...

But onto the question about 1/4" rock. Have you ever used it. I heard that it is mostly used in creating arches or other curved surfaces. You think it would be OK to use on both ceiling and walls? 

If so, I also herd that it can be hung by using glue and minimal screws, has anyone heard of that?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

WorkOnIt said:


> Hey Slickshift;
> Thanks for your response. Deep down I kinda knew that was the deal, but wanted to throw out the idea of matching instead of redoing...
> 
> But onto the question about 1/4" rock. Have you ever used it. I heard that it is mostly used in creating arches or other curved surfaces. You think it would be OK to use on both ceiling and walls?
> ...


 
If the ceiling is completely flat...1/4" SR will work. On walls or on ceilings, you should use screws. You can use adhesive in addition, but use 1 5/8" drywall screws....

(FWIW - I agree with slick about trying to seamlessly blend those ceiling areas. 
We have done alot of ceiling textures, repairs etc... We would coat the sheetrock 'beam' areas very flat and wide, but even that could still show a wavy surface over the width of the whole ceiling, in certain sunlight and interior lighting....)


----------



## WorkOnIt (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks AWBConst.
The ceiling is pretty flat so I am hoping that 1/4' will work. Another quick question: on both the ceiling and walls I should still locate studs\joist to screw into right? The added layer of sheetrock\plaster covering is not strong enough to hold the rock up, right?

thanks again...


----------

